# Sts Turbo!!



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

As a way to kick off our STS turbo program the first two base turbo kits we sell will go for 3999.00!! If anyone is interested please post and let me know!! We are excited about this kit and are ready to start this program! :cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Checked out STS's site...now _that_ is just fecking amazing stuff!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah, this is awesome stuff!! The base 4-5psi kit puts over 400hp to the wheels!!
For everyone else check it out @
www.ststurbo.com
:cheers


----------



## twolf (Nov 24, 2004)

$4500.oo at regular price and that doesn't even include an intercooler which they want another $1000 for as an "upgrade"???

I'm sure it works and all but that just seems seriously pricey.

Am I out of line here?


----------



## geerhed (Feb 25, 2005)

Why is the turbo behind the rear wheel? And look where the air filter is? That's not logical. Can a car with this installation drive in rain??


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

They assure me it can drive in any weather, and yes it is a little pricey and that is why I cut the price. I'm not making that much money on it but I pass my discount on to my customers!! If you think about it the Procharger retails for $5596.00, when you think about it the turbo system is $3999.00, intercooler is $899.00, and fuel system upgrade is $600.00. Add that up and its $98.00 cheaper and the power increase is much better!! :cheers


----------



## Afterglow (Nov 1, 2004)

I saw this product installed on a mid to late 90's camaro on Speed Channel or one of those car shows about 3 or 4 weeks ago. They were raving about the abundance of hp gained by the turbo. IMO this setup is pretty friggin sweet!


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

when's the 05 sts turbo coming out?


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

Hey GTODealer...

That company assuring you that there is no problem in bad weather is one thing, but I really would like to know if their word truely holds 'water'. Alright, bad phrasing, but my job consists of me going to work for overtime in inclement weather, i.e. pouring rain to flooding, and snow...so I really have to consider the location of the air cleaner. If someone gets this done, it would be nice to hear about some personal experiences with the weather.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

79TA&04GTO said:


> Hey GTODealer...
> 
> That company assuring you that there is no problem in bad weather is one thing, but I really would like to know if their word truely holds 'water'. Alright, bad phrasing, but my job consists of me going to work for overtime in inclement weather, i.e. pouring rain to flooding, and snow...so I really have to consider the location of the air cleaner. If someone gets this done, it would be nice to hear about some personal experiences with the weather.


Mine should be here installed and tuned in about 3 weeks, as soon as I get it I will let you know. I know exactly where your coming from, I use my goat as my daily driver and I to do not have an option!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

StocktonRaider said:


> when's the 05 sts turbo coming out?


End of the year, hopefully!


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> Mine should be here installed and tuned in about 3 weeks, as soon as I get it I will let you know. I know exactly where your coming from, I use my goat as my daily driver and I to do not have an option!



I guess you can't really tell me much about the snow, being in Texas...but thanks. I'll be looking forwards to your response.


----------

